# X-mas in July Exchange.........



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

EVERYONE'S INVITED!!!!! ALL MODELING SKILL LEVELS!!!!!

This is for all of us who love painting, remodeling, chopping, hacking, decaling and resin pouring cars to share with others. 

VERY BASIC RULES

1. Cars are to be HO scale.

2. Cars need to have a running chassis (not a speed demon, but a complete one that can make a lap around the track ).

3. Body must be unique, anything from painted/decaled, to custom resin.
NO "straight out of the box" cars.

4.Send $6 for return priority shipping. This can be cash, check, or money order sent with your car. (NO PAYPAL PLEASE)

5. When you send your car, add your hobbytalk name in the box. That will make things much easier for me.

6. This is not a rule set in stone, but I will try to send like for like. EXAMPLE: If you send a tjet, I will try to make sure you get a tjet, tyco for tyco, resin molded for resin molded, etc. Be aware that this CANNOT always be accomplished.

7. Deadline for me to receive cars: JULY 17th Late responders' cars will be kept by me!!!! :lol::jest::freak:

8. Send cars to:
Jerry Gill
101 Maple Drive
Port Townsend, WA 98368

:dude:I CANNOT BE RESPONSIBLE FOR LOST OR MIS-DIRECTED MAIL:dude: 
__________________


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Cool Beans!!!!!! I'm in!

Rich


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

win43 said:


> I CANNOT BE RESPONSIBLE FOR LOST OR MIS-DIRECTED MAIL


Are you insured in the event of indian attack?  nd


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

tjd241 said:


> Are you insured in the event of indian attack?  nd


Pony Express rides again???? :lol::tongue:


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

tjd241 said:


> Are you insured in the event of indian attack?  nd


If you're talking about the Cleveland Indians I wouldn't worry!.......:freak:

I'm in......we'll see what comes out of Buster's Body Works.:dude:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*On your marks, get set, GO!!*

July 17th...No problem....I'M in....gotta go now! *Zilla runs down stairs and fumbles the X-Acto and sticks it in his foot* Don't worry I can get more build time in a Hospital bed anyways...its all good.  OUCH!

Bob...First blood...zilla


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm in!


----------



## hojohn (May 21, 2008)

ill do it thanks for taking over jerry:thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Well, DUH!!! I forgot to say the magic words!! I'm in!!!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*One small slot car build for man and one Huge Leap for Hobbytalk mankind...build on!*



hojohn said:


> ill do it thanks for taking over jerry:thumbsup:


Actualy hojohn,

This X-mas in July is a new half way to Christmas deal-e-o Majober thingy. I belive Ed (Sethndaddy) will still be doing the original Chirstmas exchange as he always has. 

Ed is still into ho slot cars as well as now dipping into 1/32 as well. I have traveled this route before in the 1/32 Eldon realm with plastic 1/32 model kit bashes in the past. Wait till Ed sees some of the 1/32 suprised that got mailed out to him today with the other stuff he bought from me...he is gonna flip for the HP in plastic that was going to be for some of my Hot Rod builds. Hopefully he will use them and show them off to us on Hobby Talk.

I even have a 1/32 custom on the table for Ed (not my first to get built table) that should make his head spin. It is gonna be another one of those "geeez this is hard to let go of builds". Sharing is caring...crap is for the toilet. *Flush it down baby* Lay down a good color and go for the Gold everyone! :thumbsup: It doesn't have to be perfect as long as it is from the heart! Mine will be perfect though...LOL 

Am excited to see what you pull out of your hat John and everyone else also. This is like giving a little piece of your soul to a fellow HT slotter & the return reward is awesum...a little car shows up at your place!!

It's the Ed and Jerry show Live via Hobby Talk!!!!!!!!!!!

Bob...I will try my best (that is all any of us can do)...zilla


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Win,
Count me in! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


Box will head out tomorrow.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Count me in... 

Wes


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Where do we get an entry form at?


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

The guys are back from the long Holiday weekend & thrashing away at Buster's Body Works. Should be ready by the end of the week to head over to Rocky's Race Tires for some "special" rubber and then to Dick's Used Cars & Speed Equipment for some final tuning and shipping!
..............East Side Johnny:dude:


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

Sure, I'll give it a hack. Er, I mean whack!


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

PLEASE INCLUDE HOBBYTALK NAME ....

when sending your entry. I received a box today and I don't know who it's from.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

If it had Hooters logos, Mopar sponsorship, or LED lights, uh, let me guess...RM


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

Now this sounds cool.. Do we get snow with this contest?? 
I mean we need snow for Santa:freak:
Count me in for . I have a few left up my sleeve..:dude:

Hilltop,
What ya mean LED Hootors on a Mopar....:thumbsup:


----------



## hojohn (May 21, 2008)

*mines almost ready*


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Wins mines ready, whats the address we are to send them too? To tired , busy and sick to seacrh the old computer so just post it up lol..Or I'll cough on ya...


Dave

BTW will sterilize my package before i send it out.. wouldn't wish this crud on anyone..


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

coach61 said:


> Wins mines ready, whats the address we are to send them too? To tired , busy and sick to seacrh the old computer so just post it up lol..Or I'll cough on ya...
> 
> Dave
> 
> BTW will sterilize my package before i send it out.. wouldn't wish this crud on anyone..



Dave,
here you go. Hope you feel better!  Dave

Jerry Gill
101 Maple Drive
Port Townsend, WA 98368


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

So much for the witness protection program, Jerry!! :lol:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

slotcarman12078 said:


> So much for the witness protection program, Jerry!! :lol:




:lol: :lol: rr


----------



## keionius (Aug 22, 2007)

I'm in. I've been away for a while but im back now.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

keionius said:


> I'm in. I've been away for a while but im back now.


Glad to have ya back, brother!:thumbsup:


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:thumbsup: I am SOOOOOOOO in !


Neal :dude:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Bout time for some pix, isn't it Win?  rr


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Mine should arrive at your joint today.. a real nice guy all dressed in black came by and Said, Jerry? Ya I need to go see Jerry, he saw something he needs to unsee.. hope he doesn't get any blood on it...


Dave


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

roadrner said:


> Bout time for some pix, isn't it Win?  rr


No PIX yet. Only have 4 entries so far.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

win43 said:


> No PIX yet. Only have 4 entries so far.


 
Only four? Let me get that whip out. Times a wastin' you guys let's get crackin! C'mon, I put my Xmas tree up already!  rr


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

It's my first Christmas....didn't know if it's OK to post any pictures or not. Just got back the rest of my prints yesterday. Want to make sure I have good pics before departure!
Will post some pictures later.
Just need to run it through the "_Speed Shop_" for final tuning & tweaking & it's off.


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

*Christmas in July*

Here in the first picture is the _Son of a Gun_ in the *Buster's Body Works* shop prior to Memorial day weekend.







In the second picture you can see the the crew got to work on the _Son of a Gun_ after the long weekend & stuffed the big block blown V8 in along with a full interior with a pair of seats, roll bar, full dash & steering wheel, and the floor shift in the center console plus the rock screen.







The third picture was taken at *Rocky's Race Tires* where the Son of a Gun was fitted with 5 knobby tires & appropriate wheels for some serious off roading.







Finally in the fourth picture you can see the _Son of a Gun_ loaded up & heading back to the high performance shop at *Dick's Used Cars & Speed Equipment* for some final mechanical touches before departing later this week.








:dude:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

esj,
Looking good! Great for your first Xmas Xchange. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

*Trailor Question & Kudo's*



eastside johnny said:


> Here in the first picture is the _Son of a Gun_ in the *Buster's Body Works* shop prior to Memorial day weekend.
> View attachment 84642
> 
> In the second picture you can see the the crew got to work on the _Son of a Gun_ after the long weekend & stuffed the big block blown V8 in along with a full interior with a pair of seats, roll bar, full dash & steering wheel, and the floor shift in the center console plus the rock screen.
> ...



I have the same trailor that I bought as a resincast.It is actually too wide for HO.I never tested mine on the track.Did you ? I am thinking of some dremelation & re-engineering to make it narrower.Your thoughts ?

By The way, :thumbsup:Great build on the Toyota p/u !


NeaL:dude:


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

The trailer was done by Doc's H.O. Cars (Vern Doxtator) before he bought the catering business and stopped casting. It's actually a bit narrow between the fenders for many 1/64th cars. Not sure if I would re-engineer it. Might be easier to build one from scratch with various PlasticStrut material & make what you want. Would be pretty much flat & straight pieces & good gluing tech.
Thanks for the nice words. Building some customs now & then is a nice change from the whole racing scene.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

DEADLINE IS LESS THAN A MONTH AWAY !!

JULY 17th is approaching fast


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

count me in, my package will be on its way tuesday.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Ed you suck...hahahahhahaha just kidding*



sethndaddy said:


> count me in, my package will be on its way tuesday.


Ummmmmm I better get cracking aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah! 

Bob...am half way done or half way not done...zilla


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

sux more, mailed it today, lol.....but Bob, that means your box went too.:thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Jerry,
When you going to post some teaser pix? 
Dave


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

roadrner said:


> Jerry,
> When you going to post some teaser pix?
> Dave


MMMMMM?????? Let me see ....... teasers ........ well ........ maybe when I get a few more entries :jest:. Ony have 6 so far , and dang, mines not done yet either. :freak:


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

*Xmas Exchange update ..........*

17 days to go!!!!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Time to pull out the flame wrench and get started!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Wowzers!!! I better get busy!!!!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*All I have to do is lick the stamp...*

:wave: R.O.L.A.I.D.S :wave:










Bob...how do you spell relief...zilla


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

bobhch said:


> :wave: R.O.L.A.I.D.S :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOLOLOLOL!!!

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I see those paint fumes are a little tough to digest!!! You might wanna wear a mask Bob...you'll be going before your time...zilla!!!! ... RM


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

still no teaser pics? come on Win let us have a few ya big bully!


Dave


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

*Update*

Here are some sneak peaks.
Pics 1 & 2 are t-jets.
Pics 3 & 4 are Tycos

Two more pics in next post.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

*UPDATE continued*

These are also t-jets. :wave: And NO i'm not saying who made what :jest:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Now that's a fine looking bunch!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Mine is on the bench still in pieces!! At this rate I'll need to overnite it!! :freak:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*lol you big bully....ahahhahaahahah Coach you crack me up*

Great cars guys....sweet but, no HTERS theme car? Yeah I didn't do a Hooters one either. Guess a December Hooters theme car should be thought up...Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm 

Bob...thanks you big bully...zilla


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

bobhch;2888829 Yeah I didn't do a Hooters one either.
Bob...thanks you big bully...zilla[/quote said:


> SAY WHAT? :freak::freak: Dave
> 
> 
> P.S. Thanks for the pix Jerry! :thumbsup:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

roadrner said:


> SAY WHAT? :freak::freak: Dave
> 
> 
> P.S. Thanks for the pix Jerry! :thumbsup:


I was wondering about that too OFD.. surprized the bajebbers outta me...

Dave


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

*on the way*

Left the Buster's Body Works shop today & heading to Washington..................:dude:


----------

